# Quick Q-View



## aneura (Mar 19, 2015)

First Canadian Bacon - Used Bearcarver's recipe, however I didn't use any sugar.. just TQ  

Will be making a bigger batch next time!

Resting after the smoke













IMG_0456.JPG



__ aneura
__ Mar 19, 2015






Sliced and ready for Eggs Benedict 













IMG_0471-1.JPG



__ aneura
__ Mar 19, 2015






Thanks for all the help as always!
 

 -Eric


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 19, 2015)

great job!!


----------



## dave17a (Mar 21, 2015)

Aneura said:


> First Canadian Bacon - Used Bearcarver's recipe, however I didn't use any sugar.. just TQ
> 
> Will be making a bigger batch next time!
> 
> ...


So hot smoked to 145 it? That's how I did my CB, cept did sugar. It is the best.


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice, Looks Great

Gary


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 21, 2015)

That looks like a nice thick loin. Perfect for CB.

Nice job!


----------

